# Transformers: Rise Of The Fallen



## Kuzooma1 (Jul 1, 2009)

Here a question for those who watch the new Transformers Movie. Did anyone get a headache during the fighting scenes? I telling you, by the middle of the third act my head was spinning because of the jump cuts and the fighting scene with the Transforms was so mesh up my mind almost keep with the action; and flippin monkey balls was there a lot of action!


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 1, 2009)

I got a headache from the continuity and plot hole issues.  The fighting was the only thing that made this movie work.


----------



## Azure (Jul 1, 2009)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I got a headache from the continuity and plot hole issues.  The fighting was the only thing that made this movie work.


Optimus Prime can THROW DOWN nigga! But yeah, what you said.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jul 1, 2009)

I just watch for the explosions..

and no, my head wasn't spinning.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 1, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Optimus Prime can THROW DOWN nigga! But yeah, what you said.



Optimus was the only competent Autobot in that entire movie.  Everyone else was pretty much useless except for running away.


----------



## Azure (Jul 1, 2009)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Optimus was the only competent Autobot in that entire movie.  Everyone else was pretty much useless except for running away.


StarScream is the best at running away, however.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 1, 2009)

Well I mean that's his role.  I expect and appreciate him being all "cowards live another day" and all.  Like how Soundwave's just floating up in space being all bad ass and like "I don't need to go down and fight.  Go get shit done Ravage."


----------



## Torrent (Jul 2, 2009)

I wasn't sure about seeing the new Transformers since I felt that action scenes in the last one were filmed through a tumble dryer.  Does the second movie retain the frenetic camerawork of the first one?


----------



## Aden (Jul 2, 2009)

Extreme shakycam and motion blur is the best possible way to capture action. No exceptions. Thoughtful and practiced choreography? Interesting camerawork? Naah, that's for those old movies. Motion = instant excitement. If someone doesn't know what's going on, they'll think it's good and then give you all their money.


----------



## WolfTailz (Jul 2, 2009)

No I didn't... but Megan Fox was sure hot!!


----------



## Isen (Jul 2, 2009)

Megan Fox, Shia Lebeouf, and Michael Bay?

No, thank you.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 2, 2009)

My head didn't hurt, no.

But I kind of went in expecting a shitty story line that made no sense. I just watched for *FUUUUUUUUUUCK YES EXPLOSIONS AND GIANT FUCKING ROBOTS FIGHTING OVER DUMB SHIT YEAH.*


----------



## Azure (Jul 2, 2009)

I cringed at most of the previews.  Just another indication of how America is slowly becoming dumber.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 2, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I cringed at most of the previews.  Just another indication of how America is slowly becoming dumber.



America has always been dumb.
And will always be just as dumb.

You only notice the distinct sensation of pulling dumb when you realize that the dumb you know and love (the dumb that you were raised in and, thus: are) has been replaced with a totally new dumb. Different taste of dumb, but just as filling, and you're the guy wishing for the old dumb to come back.

But you know what, man? Its all dumb and that's all it's ever going to be. Dumb.


----------



## Azure (Jul 2, 2009)

I do miss the old dumb. Aliens in the Attic? That's fucking dumb.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 2, 2009)

Isen said:


> Megan Fox, Shia Lebeouf, and Michael Bay?
> 
> No, thank you.



this^^

@topic: yeah, those scenes gave me a headache >.> extreme closeups and the fact that the robots look so very disjointed didnt really help either. when they crashed together i had no idea which limbs or gears or tires or whatever else belongs to which robot  it was fimed VERY badly.
the action itself isnt even all that good... instead the movie relies on its very bad and inconsistent plot that has been stretched out to 2 and a half hours! >.<

but imo the whole movie is extremely bad...
first of, its way too long. do we really need 2 and a half hours? my god...
and at the end it feels like they didnt achieve anything at all!
but my main problem are those comic relief characters... lets list a few!

-skids and mudflip, the jar jar binks of 2009 >.>
-humping dogs, TWICE (srsly, what?)
-sam's college prof. the man who can have ANY woman! what a stud...
-all women at the college... did you notice that ugly chick? oh right! there werent any... because there are only good looking chics with huge boobs at every college >.>
-megan fox constantly placing her ass on screen (not bad, i admit that but that shouldnt be in a move like that^^;; )

just to name a few.

for me it was a pain to watch it^^

edit: i watched this review after watching the movie and it summed up my impression pretty well^^
(not really safe for work, theres a lot of cursing going on^^;; )http://www.spoonyexperiment.com/2009/06/25/transformers-revenge-of-the-fallen-review/#

edit2: by the way, isnt the movie called "revenge of the fallen" and not "rise of the fallen"?^^


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 2, 2009)

I liked it, because I don't know much about Transformers, and don't pay enough attention to notice plotholes or anything. Otherwise, I love just seeing the robots so wonderfully animated, it's amazing. 

The fireworks they put in were pretty gay though, I mean, there were several parts where there were explosions AND firewokrs, like giant roman candles.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 2, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> -all women at the college... did you notice that ugly chick? oh right! there werent any... because there are only good looking chics with huge boobs at every college >.>



I've been to Princeton.  There's no ugly chicks there.  I dare someone to find a girl there that's a 6 or less.  You can't do it.

And screw you all with the previews.  Inglorious Bastards is going to be awesome.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jul 2, 2009)

Was Tony Todd at least good enough to be worth watching as the voice of the Fallen? The man is a b-movie legend because he tries to give a convincing performance regardless of any inane dialogue he's given or... anything else

(well I guess that's what all b-movie legends are, but...)

After the mind-bendingly lame first movie, I have my doubts that even he can save it, but Tony Todd is the only reason I'm even considering seeing this "film".


----------



## Tweek (Jul 2, 2009)

I thought the movie was really good myself...it's pure eye candy, if you are looking for more than that you are trying waaaay too hard.



Attorney At Lawl said:


> My head didn't hurt, no.
> 
> But I kind of went in expecting a shitty story line that made no sense. I just watched for *FUUUUUUUUUUCK YES EXPLOSIONS AND GIANT FUCKING ROBOTS FIGHTING OVER DUMB SHIT YEAH.*


 
'Nuff said.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jul 2, 2009)

Tweek said:


> I thought the movie was really good myself...it's pure eye candy, if you are looking for more than that you are trying waaaay too hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Nuff said.



 Right, because it's ridiculous to expect any level of quality from a movie.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 2, 2009)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Right, because it's ridiculous to expect any level of quality from a movie.



In a Michael Bay flick, yeah.  Unless of course it's BAYSPLOSSSIONS!


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 2, 2009)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Right, because it's ridiculous to expect any level of quality from a movie.



It's very high quality visuals, the story line is just bad.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jul 2, 2009)

I enjoyed it, there were a few laugh out loud moments and the action was cool.

However: too much slow running focusing on Megan Fox, not enough Shia chest.


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 3, 2009)

I enjoyed it.  it's not like I was expecting Shakespear or anything.  It was just one of those action for action sake movies.  The action sequences didn't bother me at all.   I went to see Cloverfield in the movie theatre.  Now that movie had extreme shakey camera and could give anyone motion sickness lol.  Transformers camera work was nothing compared to that.

I wish they had Soundwave in the movie more and I wish he had his original voice from the cartoon.


----------



## Sam (Jul 3, 2009)

I liked that movie, I saw it twice.

Y'know that Silver Saturn they use to crush that robot chick? My car has those same exact ICW Racing rims. I was like LOL when I saw it.


----------



## alaskawolf (Jul 4, 2009)

i really enjoyed the movie


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 4, 2009)

I liked the movie alot. It was non stop action. The robot lady made me lol alot


----------



## DjSielwolf (Jul 4, 2009)

my movie theater stoped showing it half way through the college seen when the moms high on pot... i was disapointed i didnt even get a refund.. 
id have to say the evil transforming blender was beast, mini RPG ftw?


----------



## Tryp (Jul 4, 2009)

KA-BOOM!

That movie should've been called "Michael Bay-splosions".

Also, I have a question, that movie was made before Obama won the election, and before the swine flu pandemic, so how did they manage to fit those things in?  Did they re-record some of the dialogue at the last minute to make it up-to-date, or what?


----------



## Lazydabear (Jul 5, 2009)

I enjoy the movie but have you heard of Michel Bay Explosion?


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah, I got somewhat of a headache after watching those action scenes. The explosions and battles seemed a bit much; it's like when water heated up in a pot had reached the boiling point and would continue on boiling. Plus, everyone was talking too fast, it was hard to keep track of piecing the story elements together. I started to grow bored after the first hour.



CaptainCool said:


> but my main problem are those comic relief characters... lets list a few!
> 
> -skids and mudflip, the jar jar binks of 2009 >.>
> -humping dogs, TWICE (srsly, what?)
> ...



Yeah, things like those made the film kind of weak. IMO, at least Sam's parents kinda saved the film with their humor.

Overall, though, this movie was...OK. Just OK.


----------

